# Bios- Update bei K7s5a ohne Diskette



## Special-Agent-J (7. April 2010)

Ok im Titel steht eigentlich schon alles, Betriebssystem steht nicht zur verfügung. Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-saemtliche-versuche-ihn-neu-aufzusetzen.html
und ich hab auch gesehen das es einen ähnlichen Thread bereits gibt, aber da hab ich keine zufrieden stellende Antwort gefunden.
Wäre Super wenn jemand ne gute beschreibung gibt, wie man ein Bios ohne Diskette aktualisier?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Hast Du die Anleitung noch? Da würde das drinstehen, ob und wie es zB per USBStick geht, und/oder auch auf der website beim BIOS-file oder dem entsprechenden BIOS-tool - da steht auch oft "auf eine Diskette kopieren", und wenn auch zB CD geht, würde das auch dabeistehen.

Bei sehr alten Boards geht es oft nicht anders als per Diskette oder unter einem berets installiertem Windows. zB USB funktioniert da auch oft erst unter Windows richtig, d.h. per USBStick geht es nicht, und per CD konnten die älteren Boards das meist auch nicht.


----------



## Special-Agent-J (8. April 2010)

ne anleitung leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

Beim Hersteller runterladen? Oder is das so alt, dass es da nix mehr gibt? Wenn es da ein BIOS-File und updatetool gibt, müßte an sich auch ne Anleitung zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Special-Agent-J (8. April 2010)

jo aber in der anleitung steht nur irgendwas von ner diskette


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

Dann geht es auch nur mit Diskette, das hatte ich ja geschrieben: es gehen nur die Methoden, die auch in der Anleitung stehen. 

Du kannst maximal mal versuchen, eine bootfähige CD zu brennen, ob es damit evlt. auch geht,


----------



## dot (8. April 2010)

In z.B. Nero eine Bootbare CD erstellen. Zusaetzlich das Flashprogramm und die BIOS-Datei auf die CD hinzufuegen. Danach einfach von der Boot-CD booten, so dass du zum Schlusz beim DOS-Prompt ala "D:\>" rauskommst. Wenn die hinzugefuegten Dateien im CD-Verzeichnis abgelegt wurden, dann einfach "flashprogramm.exe bios.datei" ausfuehren und den Anweisungen folgen. So waere die grobe Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Special-Agent-J (9. April 2010)

wie mach ich ne bootfähige cd mit der dann auch das update durchführbar ist?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

guck mal zb hier: BIOS-Update per Boot-CD


----------



## Special-Agent-J (9. April 2010)

dot schrieb:


> In z.B. Nero eine Bootbare CD erstellen. Zusaetzlich das Flashprogramm und die BIOS-Datei auf die CD hinzufuegen. Danach einfach von der Boot-CD booten, so dass du zum Schlusz beim DOS-Prompt ala "D:\>" rauskommst. Wenn die hinzugefuegten Dateien im CD-Verzeichnis abgelegt wurden, dann einfach "flashprogramm.exe bios.datei" ausfuehren und den Anweisungen folgen. So waere die grobe Vorgehensweise.


hey danke für den tipp also du hast mir echt geholfen. Damit hat sich der Thread gelöst und der oben verlinkte ebenfalls. Also falls jemand ähnliche Probleme hat hier meine vorgehensweise: free-dos cd image herunterladen und brennen, anschließend davon booten wenn das system oben ist cd raus(inhalt ist im arbeisspeicher) und die bios cd rein dann "flashprogramm.exe bios.datei" eingeben und neustarten.
nun funktioniert es ganz normal xp zu installierten und der weiße courser verschwindet nach paar sekunden


----------



## Efti (23. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Beim Durchforsten meiner Compi-Teilen habe ich einen Bios-Chip vom K7S5A gefunden.
Hatte mal frueher so ein Sockel A Board. 
Wenn der gebraucht wird:
Adresse und ich schicke das Bauteil los.

Gruss Efti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

